# Jobs in Singapore



## andrewl (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi,

I'm an australian who has been working in australia as an accountant for 2 years and looking to relocate to singapore for better opportunities. Where should i start in terms of finding a job where an employer is willing to sponsor me to get an employment pass.

Regards

-AL


----------



## Larryd2010 (Dec 4, 2010)

andrewl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm an australian who has been working in australia as an accountant for 2 years and looking to relocate to singapore for better opportunities. Where should i start in terms of finding a job where an employer is willing to sponsor me to get an employment pass.
> 
> ...


Hi,

You may want to start by visiting some of the job portals here in Singapore/Asia. Alternatively, connect with some of the Search Firms in town.
Another method (which I know some tried) are to make a visit to Singapore and gather as much information as you could (although I find this a fairly expensive route, unless you had planned to be here for a short holiday as well.)

Most employers HR department will help in getting the necessary visa documentation once you are offered a job.

Regards
L


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

andrewl said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm an australian who has been working in australia as an accountant for 2 years and looking to relocate to singapore for better opportunities. Where should i start in terms of finding a job where an employer is willing to sponsor me to get an employment pass.
> 
> ...


A minor clarification: in Singapore, the employers MUST apply for a work pass / work visa, unless you qualify for PEP, whereby you should have worked here.

Take some time, read up on Ministry of Manpower Singapore on the types of work visas, and you will have a clear understanding, and then you can plan your strategy

Once you know where you stand, you can start approaching the headhunters / placement agents or direct application (if you can rustle up somebody to send you the saturday straits times which lists the common openings .. it will be great)

Some famous headhunters are Robert Walters, Hays Recruit, Frost and Sullivan, Adecco as well as look up the sites jobstreet, jobsdb and you can build your plan from there .. 

Cheers


----------

